# Gnocche Varie @ Grande Fratello 15 2018



## tvsee (24 Apr. 2018)

Alessia Prete - Mariana Falace - Patrizia Bonetti @ Grande Fratello 15 18-20-21-22-23 - 04.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello 15 18-20-21-22-23 - 04.18 TvSee
File Size: 236-51.1-64.2-154 Mb [ 509 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 10:26-2:13-2:49-1:04-25.2-6:35 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (1 Mai 2018)

Paola Di Benedetto - Mariana Falace - Lucia Orlando - Patrizia Bonetti - Alessia Prete @ Grande Fratello 15 23-24-25-26-29-30 - 04.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello 15 23-24-25-26-29-30 - 04.18 TvSee
File Size: 12.9-30.4-72.8-260-38-71.1 Mb [ 454 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 0:25-1:19-3:12-11:20-1:36-3:05 Min
Video Codec: H.264 
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (9 Mai 2018)

Lucia Orlando - Alessia Prete - Mariana Falace @ Grande Fratello 15 02-03-04-07-08 - 05.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello 15 02-03-04-07-08 - 05.18 TvSee
File Size: 132-24.8-116-153-210-111 Mb [ 745 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 5:51-1:10-5:08-6:50-9:22-4:56 Min
Video Codec: H.264 - XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (24 Mai 2018)

Fabiana Britto De Melo @ Grande Fratello 15 23.05.18



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: fabiana britto de melo [01]@GrandeFratello15_23.05.18TvSee.avi
File Size: 285 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 12:36 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (16 Apr. 2019)

Ivana Icardi - Valentina Vignali - Mila Suarez - Gnocche Varie @ Grande Fratello 16 16 08-09-10-13-14-15 - 04.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato i file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello 16 08-09-10-13-14-15 - 04.19 TvSee
File Size: 16.4 Mb - 1.30 GB [ 1.27 GB RAR] 
Resolution: 1280X720-1024X576 
Duration: 0:42-1:02:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-XviD
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC-No Audio

Download: UPLOADED_PART_1 - UPLOADED_PART_2 - UPLOADED_PART_3 - UPLOADED_PART_4


----------



## Punisher (19 Apr. 2019)

suuuper scharf


----------



## tvsee (22 Apr. 2019)

Mila Suarez - Delia Duran - Francesca De André - Valentina Vignali - Gnocche Varie @ Grande Fratello 16 Puntata + Settimana 15-16-17-18-19-20-21-22 - 04.19 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato i file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Gnocche Varie @ Grande Fratello 16 Puntata + Settimana 15-16-17-18-19-20-21-22 - 04.19 TvSee
File Size: 38.3 Mb - 621 Mb [ 642 Mb RAR] 
Resolution: 1280X720-1024X576 
Duration: 1:40-29:05 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-XviD
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC-No Audio

Download: UPLOADED_PART_1 - UPLOADED_PART_2


----------



## tvsee (30 Apr. 2019)

Valentina Vignali - Francesca De Andrè - Gnocche Varie @ Grande Fratello 16 23-24-25-27-28-29.04.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello 16 23-24-25-27-28-29.04.19 TvSee
File Size: 17.6-820 Mb [ 812 Mb RAR] 
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 38:51-0:43 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)-mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED_PART_1 - UPLOADED_PART_2 - UPLOADED_PART_3


----------



## tvsee (6 Mai 2019)

Valentina Vignali - Francesca De Andrè - Guendalina Canessa - Ambra Lombardo - Gnocche Varie @ Grande Fratello 16 29-30.04.19n - 01-03-04-05-06 - 05.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: GrandeFratello16_29-30.04.19_01-03-04-05-06.05.19TvSee
File Size: 20.4-350 Mb [ 359 Mb RAR] 
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 0:51-16:29 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)-mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 Mai 2019)

Valentina Vignali - Guendalina Canessa - Mila Suarez - Francesca De Andrè - Erica Piamonte - Gnocche Varie @ Grande Fratello 16 06-07-08-09-10-13 - 05.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: GrandeFratello16_07-08-09-10-13.05.19TvSee.part1 - GrandeFratello16_07-08-09-10-13.05.19TvSee.part2
File Size: 738-.32 Mb [ 719 Mb RAR] 
Resolution: 1024X576-1280X720
Duration: 34:44-0:10 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio-mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED_PART_1 - UPLOADED_PART_2


----------



## tvsee (20 Mai 2019)

Valentina Vignali - Francesca De Andrè - Erica Piamonte - Gnocche Varie @ Grande Fratello 16 14-15-16-17-18-19 - 05.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande Fratello 16 14-15-16-17-18-19 - 05.19 TvSee.part1-Grande Fratello 16 14-15-16-17-18-19 - 05.19 TvSee.part2-Grande Fratello 16 14-15-16-17-18-19 - 05.19 TvSee.part3
File Size: 21.9-868 Mb [ 863 Mb RAR] 
Resolution: 1280X720-1024X576
Duration: 0:50-40:57 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio-mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED_PART_1 - UPLOADED_PART_2 - UPLOADED_PART_3


----------



## tvsee (27 Mai 2019)

Valentina Vignali - Francesca De Andrè - Erica Piamonte - Gnocche Varie @ Grande Fratello 16 22-23-24-25-26 - 27.05.19



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: gnocche varie [04]@GrandeFratello16_22-23-24-25-26-27.05.19TvSee.avi
File Size: 377 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 17:55 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (4 Juni 2019)

Taylor Mega - Valentina Vignali - Francesca De Andrè - Erica Piamonte - Gnocche Varie @ Grande Fratello 27-28-29-30-31 - 05.19 - 01-02-03 - 06.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande_Fratello_16_27-28-29-30-31_05.19_01-02-03.06.19_TvSee.part1-part2-part3.rar
File Size: 375-375-342 Mb [ 1,06 GB RAR] 
Resolution: 1280X720-1024X576
Duration: 52:52-0:49 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio-mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED_PART_1 - UPLOADED_PART_2 - UPLOADED_PART_3


----------



## tvsee (11 Juni 2019)

Taylor Mega - Francesca De Andrè - Erica Piamonte - Gnocche Varie @ Grande Fratello 03-04-05-06-07-08-09-10 - 06.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Grande_Fratello_16_03-04-05-06-07-08-09-10 _TvSee.part1-part2-part3.rar
File Size: 43.1-1.66 GB-14.9 Mb [ 1,64 GB RAR] 
Resolution: 1280X720-1024X576
Duration: 1:45-1:20:41-0:32 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC-XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio-mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED_PART_1 - UPLOADED_PART_2 - UPLOADED_PART_3 - UPLOADED_PART_4 - UPLOADED_PART_5


----------



## tvsee (13 Jan. 2020)

Adriana Volpe - Antonella Elia - Carlotta Maggiorana - Clizia Incorvaia - Elisa De Panicis - Licia Nunez - Paola Di Benedetto - Rita Rusic @ Grande Fratello VIP 09-10-11-12 - 01.19



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: volpe-elia-maggiorana-incorvaia-de panicis-nunez-di benedetto-rusic [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP09-10-11-12 _01.19 TvSeePART01 - volpe-elia-maggiorana-incorvaia-de panicis-nunez-di benedetto-rusic [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP09-10-11-12 _01.19 TvSeePART02.avi
File Size: PART 1 392 Mb - PART 2 386 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: PART 1 18:26 Min - PART 2 18:26 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED_PART01 - UPLOADED_PART02


----------



## tvsee (15 Jan. 2020)

Antonella Elia - Carlotta Maggiorana - Clizia Incorvaia - Elisa De Panicis - Fernanda Lessa - Paola Di Benedetto - Rita Rusic @ Grande Fratello VIP 13-14-15 - 01.19



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: elia-maggiorana-incorvaia-de panicis-lessa-di benedetto-rusic [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP13-14-15 _01.19TvSee.avi
File Size: 434 Mb
Resolution: 836x478
Duration: 20:27 Min 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (20 Jan. 2020)

Adriana Volpe - Antonella Elia - Carlotta Maggiorana - Fernanda Lessa - Clizia Incorvaia - Elisa De Panicis - Licia Nunez - Paola Di Benedetto - Rita Rusic @ Grande Fratello VIP 16-17-18-19-20 - 01.19



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: volpe-elia-maggiorana-lessa-incorvaia-de panicis-nunez-di benedetto-rusic [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP16-17-18-19-20 _01.19 TvSeePART01.avi - volpe-elia-maggiorana-lessa-incorvaia-de panicis-nunez-di benedetto-rusic [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP16-17-18-19-20 _01.19 TvSeePART02.avi
File Size: PART 1 362 Mb - PART 2 365 Mb
Resolution: 840X476
Duration: PART 1 17:03 Min - PART 2 17:05 Min
Video Codec: HEVC
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED_PART01 - UPLOADED_PART02


----------



## tvsee (24 Jan. 2020)

Adriana Volpe - Antonella Elia - Carlotta Maggiorana - Fernanda Lessa - Clizia Incorvaia - Licia Nunez - Paola Di Benedetto - Rita Rusic @ Grande Fratello VIP 21-22-23-24 - 01.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: volpe-elia-maggiorana-lessa-incorvaia-nunez-di benedetto-rusic [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP21-22-23-24_01.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 534 Mb 
Resolution: 804x470
Duration: 37:40 Min 
Video Codec: DivX 4
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (1 Feb. 2020)

Adriana Volpe - Antonella Elia - Carlotta Maggiorana - Fernanda Lessa - Clizia Incorvaia - Licia Nunez - Paola Di Benedetto - Rita Rusic @ Grande Fratello VIP 25-27-28-29-30-31- 01.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: volpe-elia-maggiorana-lessa-incorvaia-nunez-di benedetto-rusic [02]@GrandeFratelloVIP25-27-28-29-30-31_01.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 656 Mb 
Resolution: 806x480
Duration: 31:15 Min 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (3 Feb. 2020)

Adriana Volpe - Antonella Elia - Fernanda Lessa - Clizia Incorvaia - Licia Nunez - Paola Di Benedetto - Serena Enardu @ Grande Fratello VIP 01-02-03 - 02.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: volpe-elia-lessa-incorvaia-nunez-di benedetto-enardu [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP01-02-03_02.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 376 Mb 
Resolution: 808x474
Duration: 17:35 Min 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (7 Feb. 2020)

Adriana Volpe - Antonella Elia - Fernanda Lessa - Clizia Incorvaia - Paola Di Benedetto - Serena Enardu @ Grande Fratello VIP 04-05-06-07 - 02.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: volpe-elia-lessa-incorvaia-di benedetto-enardu [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP04-05-06-07_02.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 302 Mb 
Resolution: 806x482
Duration: 14:15 Min 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (10 Feb. 2020)

Adriana Volpe - Antonella Elia - Fernanda Lessa - Clizia Incorvaia - Paola Di Benedetto - Serena Enardu @ Grande Fratello VIP 08-09-10 - 02.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: volpe-elia-lessa-incorvaia-di benedetto-enardu [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP08-09-10_02.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 342 Mb 
Resolution: 806x476
Duration: 16:05 Min 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 Feb. 2020)

Antonella Elia - Fernanda Lessa - Clizia Incorvaia - Paola Di Benedetto - Serena Enardu @ Grande Fratello VIP 11-12-14 - 02.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: elia-lessa-incorvaia-di benedetto-enardu [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP11-12-14_02.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 283 Mb 
Resolution: 804x474
Duration: 13:10 Min 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (17 Feb. 2020)

Adriana Volpe - Antonella Elia - Fernanda Lessa - Clizia Incorvaia - Licia Nunez - Paola Di Benedetto - Serena Enardu @ Grande Fratello VIP 15-16-17 - 02.19



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: volpe-elia-lessa-incorvaia-nunez-di benedetto-enardu [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP15-16-17_02.19TvSee.avi
File Size: 170 Mb 
Resolution: 806x478
Duration: 7:56 Min 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (21 Feb. 2020)

Asia Valente - Sara Soldati - Adriana Volpe - Fernanda Lessa - Clizia Incorvaia - Licia Nunez - Paola Di Benedetto @ Grande Fratello VIP 18-19-20-21 - 02.19



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: valente-volpe-soldati-lessa-incorvaia-nunez-di benedetto [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP18-19-20-21_02.19TvSee_PART_01 - valente-volpe-soldati-lessa-incorvaia-nunez-di benedetto [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP18-19-20-21_02.19TvSee_PART_02
File Size: 417 Mb PART_01 - 410 Mb PART_02 [Tot 827 Mb]
Resolution: 808x478
Duration: 19:39 Min PART_01 - 19:41 Min PART_02 [Tot 39:19 Min] 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED_PART_01 - UPLOADED_PART_02


----------



## tvsee (24 Feb. 2020)

Asia Valente - Sara Soldati - Adriana Volpe - Fernanda Lessa - Clizia Incorvaia @ Grande Fratello VIP 22-23-24 - 02.19



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: valente-volpe-soldati-lessa-incorvaia [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP22-23-24_02.20TvSee
File Size: 207 Mb 
Resolution: 806x470
Duration: 9:38 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (28 Feb. 2020)

Adriana Volpe - Licia Nunez - Fernanda Lessa - Asia Valente - Sara Soldati - Paola Di Benedetto - Teresanna Pugliese @ Grande Fratello VIP 25-26-27-28 - 02.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: volpe-nunez-lessa-valente-soldati-di benedetto-pugliese [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP25-26-27-28 _02.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 340 Mb 
Resolution: 804x474
Duration: 16:12 Min 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (3 März 2020)

Adriana Volpe - Licia Nunez - Fernanda Lessa - Asia Valente - Sara Soldati - Paola Di Benedetto - Teresanna Pugliese @ Grande Fratello VIP 29.02.20 - 02.03.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: volpe-nunez-lessa-valente-soldati-di benedetto-pugliese [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP29.02.20_02.03.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 271 Mb 
Resolution: 804x476
Duration: 12:44 Min 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (6 März 2020)

Adriana Volpe - Fernanda Lessa - Sara Soldati - Paola Di Benedetto @ Grande Fratello VIP 04-05-06 - 03.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: volpe-lessa-soldati-di benedetto [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP04-05-06_03.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 383 Mb 
Resolution: 804x476
Duration: 18:11 Min 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (9 März 2020)

Adriana Volpe - Fernanda Lessa - Asia Valente - Sara Soldati - Paola Di Benedetto - Teresanna Pugliese @ Grande Fratello VIP 07-09 - 03.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: volpe-lessa-valente-soldati-di benedetto-pugliese [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP07-09_03.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 538 Mb 
Resolution: 802x478
Duration: 25:16 Min 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (18 März 2020)

Adriana Volpe - Fernanda Lessa - Asia Valente - Sara Soldati - Paola Di Benedetto - Teresanna Pugliese @ Grande Fratello VIP 10-11-12-13-15-16-17 - 03.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: volpe-lessa-valente-soldati-di benedetto-pugliese [02][GrandeFratelloVIP10-11-12-13-15-16-17_03.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 285 Mb 
Resolution: 804x474
Duration: 13:44 Min 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (25 März 2020)

Fernanda Lessa - Sara Soldati - Paola Di Benedetto @ Grande Fratello VIP 19-20-21-22-25 - 03.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: lessa-soldati-di benedetto [01]GrandeFratelloVIP19-20-21-22-25_03.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 284 Mb 
Resolution: 752x466
Duration: 13:28 Min 
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (15 Sep. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Matilde Brandi - Adua Del Vesco - Flavia Vento @ Grande Fratello VIP 15.09.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: dayane mello-matilde brandi-adua del vesco-flavia vento [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP15.09.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 161 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 7:47 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (16 Sep. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Matilde Brandi - Adua Del Vesco @ Grande Fratello VIP 16.09.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: dayane mello-matilde brandi-adua del vesco [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP16.09.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 197 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 9:28 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (17 Sep. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Matilde Brandi - Adua Del Vesco @ Grande Fratello VIP 17.09.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: dayane mello-matilde brandi-adua del vesco [02]@GrandeFratelloVIP17.09.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 145 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 6:50 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (18 Sep. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Matilde Brandi - Adua Del Vesco @ Grande Fratello VIP 18.09.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: dayane mello-matilde brandi-adua del vesco [03]@GrandeFratelloVIP18.09.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 236 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576
Duration: 11:12 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (19 Sep. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Myriam Catania - Stefania Orlando @ Grande Fratello VIP 19.09.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-gregoraci-catania-orlando [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP19.09.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 143 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 6:53 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: NO Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (21 Sep. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Myriam Catania - Stefania Orlando - Franceska Pepe @ Grande Fratello VIP 20-21.09.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-gregoraci-catania-orlando-pepe [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP20-21.09.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 215 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:19 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: NO Audio 

Download: Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (24 Sep. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Myriam Catania - Stefania Orlando - Franceska Pepe @ Grande Fratello VIP 22-23-24.09.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-gregoraci-catania-orlando-pepe [02]@GrandeFratelloVIP22-23-24.09.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 218 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:28 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (27 Sep. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Myriam Catania - Stefania Orlando - Franceska Pepe @ Grande Fratello VIP 25-26-27 - 09.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-gregoraci-catania-orlando-pepe [03]@GrandeFratelloVIP25-26-27_09.20vSee.avi
File Size: 221 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:32 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (1 Okt. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Matilde Brandi - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Guenda Goria - Franceska Pepe @ Grande Fratello VIP 28-29-30 - 09.20 - 01 - 10.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-brandi-gregoraci-goria-pepe [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP28-29-30_09.20_01_10.20TvSee.avi 
File Size: 234 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 11:19 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (6 Okt. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Myriam Catania - Stefania Orlando - Franceska Pepe - Matilde Brandi @ Grande Fratello VIP 02-03-04-05-06 - 10.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-gregoraci-catania-orlando-pepe-brandi [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP02-03-04-05-06_10.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 266 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 13:01 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (8 Okt. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Myriam Catania - Stefania Orlando @ Grande Fratello VIP 07-08 - 10.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-gregoraci-catania-orlando [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP07-08_20TvSee.avi
File Size: 206 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 9:54 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 Okt. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Matilde Brandi - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Guenda Goria - Myriam Catania @ Grande Fratello VIP 09-10-11-12-14 - 10.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-brandi-gregoraci-goria-catania [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP09-10-11-12-14_10.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 258 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 12:19 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (21 Okt. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Matilde Brandi - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Guenda Goria @ Grande Fratello VIP 15-17-18-19-21 - 10.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-brandi-gregoraci-goria [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP15-17-18-19-21_10.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 380 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 18:10 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (25 Okt. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Stefania Orlando @ Grande Fratello 22-23-24-25 - 10-20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-gregoraci--orlando [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP22-23-24-25_10-20TvSee.avi
File Size: 239 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 11:21 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Okt. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Stefania Orlando @ Grande Fratello 28-29-30-31 - 10-20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-gregoraci--orlando [02]@GrandeFratelloVIP27-28-29-30-31_10-20TvSee.avi
File Size: 229 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:53 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (9 Nov. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Giulia Salemi @ Grande Fratello 02-03-04-06-07-08-09 - 11-20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-gregoraci-salemi [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP02-03-04-06-07-08-09_11-20TvSee.avi
File Size: 208 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:06 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (16 Nov. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Giulia Salemi - Selvaggia Roma @ Grande Fratello 11-12-15-16 - 11-20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-gregoraci-salemi-roma [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP11-12-15-16-20TvSee.avi
File Size: 235 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 11:15 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (21 Nov. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Giulia Salemi - Selvaggia Roma @ Grande Fratello 18-19-20-21 - 11-20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-gregoraci-salemi-roma [02]@GrandeFratelloVIP18-19-20-21_11.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 253 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 12:00 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Nov. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Giulia Salemi - Selvaggia Roma - Stefania Orlando @ Grande Fratello 23-26-27-28-29-30 - 11.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-gregoraci-salemi-roma-orlando [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP23-26-27-28-29-30_11.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 290 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 14:02 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (9 Dez. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Elisabetta Gregoraci - Giulia Salemi - Selvaggia Roma - Stefania Orlando @ Grande Fratello VIP 01-02-04-06-07-08-09 - 12.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-gregoraci-salemi-roma-orlando [02]@GrandeFratelloVIP01-02-04-06-07-08-09_12.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 233 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 11:06 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 Dez. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Giulia Salemi - Selvaggia Roma - Stefania Orlando @ Grande Fratello VIP 10-11-12-13-14 - 12.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-salemi-roma-orlando [02]@GrandeFratelloVIP10-11-12-13-14_12.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 219 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:22 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (21 Dez. 2020)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Cecilia Capriotti @ Grande Fratello VIP 17-18-20-21 - 12.20



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-capriotti [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP17-18-20-21_12.20TvSee.avi
File Size: 220 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:27 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (6 Jan. 2021)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Giulia Salemi - Cecilia Capriotti - Stefania Orlando @ Grande Fratello VIP 24-25-27-28-29 - 12.20 - 01-02-05-06 - 01.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-salemi-aapriotti-orlando [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP24-25-27-28-29_12.20_01-02-05-06_01.21TvSee
File Size: 302 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 14:21 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (21 Jan. 2021)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Giulia Salemi - Stefania Orlando @ Grande Fratello VIP 08-10-15-16-19-20-21 - 01.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-salemi-orlando [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP08-10-15-16-19-20-21_01.21TvSee
File Size: Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (28 Jan. 2021)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Giulia Salemi - Stefania Orlando @ Grande Fratello VIP 25-26-27-28_01.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-salemi-orlando [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP25-26-27-28_01.21TvSee.avi
File Size: 201 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 9:28 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (4 Feb. 2021)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Giulia Salemi - Stefania Orlando @ Grande Fratello VIP 29-30-31 - 01.21 - 01-02-03-04 - 02.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-salemi-orlando [02]@GrandeFratelloVIP29-30-31_01.21_01-02-03-04_02.21TvSee.avi
File Size: 260 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 12:17 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 Feb. 2021)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Giulia Salemi @ Grande Fratello VIP 05-06-07-08-09-11-12-13-14 - 02.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-salemi[01]@GrandeFratelloVIP05-06-07-08-09-11-12-13-14_02.21TvSee.avi
File Size: 260 Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 12:25 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (22 Feb. 2021)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco - Giulia Salemi - Stefania Orlando @ Grande Fratello VIP 16-17-19-20-21-22 - 02.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco-salemi-orlando [02]@GrandeFratelloVIP16-17-19-20-21-22_02.21TvSee.avi
File Size: 216 MB Mb
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:13 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (1 März 2021)

Dayane Mello - Adua Del Vesco @ Grande Fratello VIP 23-24-26-27-28 - 02.21 - 01.03.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: mello-del vesco [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP23-24-26-27-28_02.21_01.03.21TvSee
File Size: 186 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 8:49 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 Sep. 2021)

Soleil Sorge - Raffaella Fico - Sorelle Hailé Selassié - Ainett Stephens @ Grande Fratello VIP 14.09.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: sorge-fico-hailé selassié-stephens [01]@GrandeFratelloVIP14.09.21TvSee
File Size: 73.2 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 3:26 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (21 Sep. 2021)

Miriana Trevisan - Sorelle Hailé Selassié - Manila Nazzaro - Ainett Stephens - Raffaella Fico - Soleil Sorge @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 15 Al 21.09.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: trevisan-hailé selassié-nazzaro-stephens-fico-sorge [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDal15Al21.09.21TvSee
File Size: 244 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 11:22 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 Okt. 2021)

Soleil Sorge - Ainett Stephens - Sophie Codegoni - Manila Nazzaro - Raffaella Fico @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 22.09.21 Al 14.10.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: sorge-stephens-codegoni-nazzaro-fico [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDal22.09.21Al14.10.21TvSee.avi
File Size: 231 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:43 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (25 Okt. 2021)

Manila Nazzaro - Sorelle Hailé Selassié - Soleil Sorge - Miriana Trevisan - Ainett Stephens @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 15.10.21 Al 25.10.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: nazzaro-hailé selassié-sorge-trevisan-stephens [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDal15.10.21Al25.10.21TvSee.avi
File Size: 261 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 12:06 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (18 Nov. 2021)

Ainett Stephens - Soleil Sorge - Miriana Trevisan - orelle Hailé Selassié - Sophie Codegoni @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 27.10.21 Al 18.11.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: stephens-sorge -trevisan -Selassié-codegoni [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDal27.10.21Al18.11.21TvSee.avi
File Size: 229 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (26 Nov. 2021)

Soleil Sorge - Sorelle Hailé Selassié - Sophie Codegoni @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 19.11.21 Al 26.11.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: sorge-selassié-codegoni [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDal19.11.21Al26.11.21TvSee.avi
File Size: 270 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 12:35 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (5 Dez. 2021)

Sophie Codegoni - Soleil Sorge - Lulù Hailé Selassié @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 27.11.21 Al 05.12.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: codegoni-sorge-selassié [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDal27.11.21Al05.12.21TvSee.avi
File Size: 352 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 16:17 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (6 Jan. 2022)

Lulù Hailé Selassié - Soleil Sorge - Sophie Codegoni - Manila Nazzaro - Federica Calemme - Miriana Trevisan @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 23.12.21 Al 06.01.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: selassié-sorge-codegoni-nazzaro-calemme-trevisan [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl23.12.21Al06.01.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 228 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:41 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (21 Jan. 2022)

Federica Calemme - Soleil Sorge - Delia Duran @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 11.01.22 Al 21.01.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: calemme-sorge-duran [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl11.01.22Al21.01.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 236 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:55 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (26 Jan. 2022)

Soleil Sorge - Delia Duran - Federica Calemme - Jessica Hailé Selassié @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 22.01.22 Al 26.01.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: sorge-duran-calemme -selassié [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl22.01.22Al26.01.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 249 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 11:27 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Jan. 2022)

Manila Nazzaro - Delia Duran - Soleil Sorge @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 27.01.22 Al 31.01.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: nazzaro-duran-sorge [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl27.01.22Al31.01.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 303 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 14:03 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (11 Feb. 2022)

Manila Nazzaro - Jessica Hailé Selassié - Soleil Sorge - Sophie Codegoni - Miriana Trevisan - Delia Duran @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 07.02.22 Al 11.02.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: nazzaro-hailé_selassié-sorge-codegoni-trevisan-duran [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl07.02.22Al11.02.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 253 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 11:45 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 Feb. 2022)

Manila Nazzaro - Delia Duran - Soleil Sorge - Lulù Hailè Selassiè @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 12.02.22 Al 14.02.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: nazzaro-duran-sorge-selassiè [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl12.02.22Al14.02.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 248 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 11:32 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (18 Feb. 2022)

Soleil Sorge - Delia Duran - Lulù Hailé Selassié - Sophie Codegoni @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 17.02.22 Al 18.02.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: sorge-duran-lulù_selassié-codegoni [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl17.02.22Al18.02.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 268 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 12:33 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (21 Feb. 2022)

Delia Duran - Soleil Sorge - Manila Nazzaro - Jessica Hailé Selassié @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 19.02.22 Al 21.02.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: duran-sorgen-nazzaro-jessica_selassié [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl19.02.22Al21.02.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 260 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 12:04 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (24 Feb. 2022)

Jessica Hailé Selassié - Manila Nazzaro - Miriana Trevisan - Soleil Sorge - Sophie Codegoni @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 22.02.22 Al 24.02.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: jessica_selassié-nazzaro-trevisan-sorge-codegoni [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl22.02.22Al24.02.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 235 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:46 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (27 Feb. 2022)

Jessica Hailé Selassié - Manila Nazzaro - Sophie Codegoni - Lulù Hailé Selassié - Delia Duran - Soleil Sorge @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 25.02.22 Al 27.02.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: jessica_selassié-nazzaro-codegoni-lulù_selassié-duran-sorge [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl25.02.22Al27.02.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 252 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 11:40 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (3 März 2022)

Jessica Hailé Selassié - Delia Duran - Soleil Sorge - Miriana Trevisan - Manila Nazzaro @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 28.02.22 Al 03.03.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: jessica_selassié -duran-sorge-trevisan-nazzaro [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl28.02.22Al03.03.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 246 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 11:38 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (6 März 2022)

Manila Nazzaro - Soleil Sorge - Jessica Hailé Selassié - Delia Duran - Sophie Codegoni @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 04.03.22 Al 06.03.22 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: nazzaro-sorge-jessica_selassié-duran-codegoni [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl04.03.22Al06.03.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 237 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 10:56. Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (22 Sep. 2022)

Antonella Fiordelisi - Ginevra Lamborghini - Nikita Pelizon @ Grande Fratello VIP Dal 20.09.22 Al 22.09.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: fiordelisi-lamborghini-pelizon [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl20.09.22Al22.09.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 263 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 12:20 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Sep. 2022)

Giaele De Donà - Ginevra Lamborghini - Antonella Fiordelisi - Nikita Pelizon - Cristina Quaranta - Sara Manfuso @ Grande Fratello Vip Dal 23.09.22 Al 30.09.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: de_donà-g.lamborghini-fiordelisi-pelizon-quaranta-manfuso[01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl23.09.22Al30.09.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 589 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 27:18 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (7 Okt. 2022)

Giaele De Donà - Ginevra Lamborghini - Antonella Fiordelisi - Cristina Quaranta - Nikita Pelizon @ Grande Fratello Vip Dal 01.10.22 Al 06.10.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: de_donà-lamborghini-fiordelisi-quaranta-pelizon [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl01.10.22Al06.10.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 306 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 14:27 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (4 Dez. 2022)

Antonella Fiordelisi - Nikita Pelizon - Giaele De Donà - Oriana Marzoli - Micol Incorvaia - Sarah Altobello @ Grande Fratello Vip Dal 30.11.22 Al 01.12.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: fiordelisi-pelizon-de_donà-marzoli-incorvaia-altobello [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl30.11.22Al01.12.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 424 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 19:39 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: KEEP2SHARE


----------



## tvsee (11 Dez. 2022)

Antonella Fiordelisi - Oriana Marzoli - Micol Incorvaia - Sarah Altobello - Nikita Pelizon - Giaele De Donà @ Grande Fratello Vip Dal 05.12.22 Al 11.12.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: fiordelisi-marzoli-incorvaia altobello-pelizon-de_donà [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl05.12.22Al11.12.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 528 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 24:37 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: KEEP2SHARE


----------



## tvsee (18 Dez. 2022)

Oriana Marzoli - Sarah Altobello - Antonella Fiordelisi - Ginevra Lamborghini - Nikita Pelizon - Micol Incorvaia - Milena Miconi @ Grande Fratello Vip Dal 12.12.22 Al l7.12.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: marzoli-altobello-fiordelisi-lamborghini-pelizon-incorvaia-miconi [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl12.12.22Al7.12.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 266 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 12:26 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: KEEP2SHARE


----------



## tvsee (25 Dez. 2022)

Antonella Fiordelisi - Nicole Murgia - Ginevra Lamborghini - Nikita Pelizon - Dana Saber - Sarah Altobello - Oriana Marzoli @ Grande Fratello Vip Dal 19.12.22 Al 24.12.22



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: fiordelisi-murgia-lamborghini-pelizon-saber-altobello-marzoli [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl19.12.22A24.12.22TvSee.avi
File Size: 610 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 28:02 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: KEEP2SHARE


----------



## tvsee (1 Jan. 2023)

Nicole Murgia - Antonella Fiordelisi - Oriana Marzoli - Nikita Pelizon - Sarah Altobello @ Grande Fratello Vip Dal 26.12.22 Al 01.01.23



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: murgia-fiordelisi-marzoli-pelizon-altobello [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDal26.12.22Al01.01.23TvSee.avi
File Size: 613 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 27:24 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: KEEP2SHARE


----------



## tvsee (Sonntag um 21:09)

Sarah Altobello - Nicole Murgia - Antonella Fiordelisi - Giaele De Donà - Nikita Pelizon - Micol Incorvaia - Oriana Marzoli @ Grande Fratello Vip Dal 02.01.23 Al 08.01.23



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: altobello-murgia-fiordelisi-de_donà-pelizon-incorvaia-marzoli [01]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl02.01.23A08.01.23PART01TvSee.avi - altobello-murgia-fiordelisi-de_donà-pelizon-incorvaia-marzoli [02]@GrandeFratelloVIPDAl02.01.23A08.01.23PART02TvSee.avi
File Size: 368-367 MB 
Resolution: 1024X576 
Duration: 16:25-16:26 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: KEEP2SHARE_PART_01 - KEEP2SHARE_PART_02


----------

